
Ask HN: Is Heroku having a partial API outage? - jacobevelyn
We&#x27;re suddenly unable to run `heroku run ...` commands, but Heroku&#x27;s status page says nothing about this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.heroku.com
======
jacobevelyn
Ah, looks like they just updated the status page. H99 errors mean something's
wrong with Heroku's platform.

